# Escambia River 4.22.11



## isaidso (Sep 20, 2009)

Went out for couple hours with my son on Escambia and landed this Pig! 4.5 lbs. Hit an old school topwater lure. Super fun. Bass were bustin topwater all over the place. Caught a few more and missed a couple before dark.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Very cool! Thanks for the report.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

good looking bass


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice bass anywhere, but for Escambia..... :thumbup:


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

glad the topwater bite has started...


----------

